# washing halyards / line / sheets



## Survivor (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought an older sailboat that's in pretty good condition. However, the halyards, lines and sheets are grungy but are still usable. I don't have the money to buy new but would like to wash them and perhaps make them softer. I'll probbly take them to a laundrymat with the big round sideways washers but don't know if one type of soap or a softener is better to use. Need advice.


----------



## wbrakman (Aug 15, 2008)

I've just used a big bucket and soaked my old lines for a couple of days in water with Joy brand dish soap followed by another soaking with downey fabric softener. Good results. 

I'd be a little worried that a commercial clothes washer could chafe and work the lines, causing them to weaken. Good luck. 

Hank


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Washing lines in a machine is fine. Use a mild soap. It is best to put the lines in a mesh bag when you wash them.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

use as mild a soap as possible, as strong detergents can harm the lines. Also, don't recommend using a washing machine, since the agitator can damage the lines as well. Best choice would be a big tub or kiddie wading pool.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Use the washing machine. If the lines are so bad that the washer is going to cause abrasion problems they probably need to be replaced in any event. However, I usually don't see washers with anything but rounded corners, so abrasion should not be a problem. 

Put them in something to prevent the spaghetti effect. Either a mesh bag or a pillow case works just fine. Mild detergent, and downy smells nice and makes them softer   . Hang them to dry them!


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

I have coiled them first and then plaed them in our washing machine.

I do place them in a mesh dive bag as well, then re-coil them and air dry, they even smell all fresh, handy for when you happen to have a sheet in you teeth!!


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

have been washing halyards and lines in the washing machine for years with no ill effects to the lines. I put them in mesh bags with an old sock tied around any shackles. hang in the garage to dry. They come out great. you may have to include some old towels in the load to balance it out for the spin cycles.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Good idea on the old socks, got plenty of them with this dalmation puppy around! 

I have been getting away with washing lines in the machine, The Admiral did come unglued when she caught me washing my koi pond filters in there tho!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Might be wise to do the washing on gentle cycle just in case though.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

*True confessions*

Years ago, before I knew better I decided to wash the running rigging in the washing machine. Not having the sage advice given above I just dumped them in, put in the soap and let her rip. No mesh bags, no tightly coiled line to interfere with the washing action.

Result: a very clean, multi-colored rat's nest that took hours to untangle.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

billyruffn said:


> Years ago, before I knew better I decided to wash the running rigging in the washing machine. Not having the sage advice given above I just dumped them in, put in the soap and let her rip. No mesh bags, no tightly coiled line to interfere with the washing action.
> 
> Result: a very clean, multi-colored rat's nest that took hours to untangle.


BR--been there, done that. the mesh bags work great and serve to protect the lines from the little bit of abrasion that may occur. dawg-- as stated above by someone else, if your running rigging isn't up to a regular washer cycle, it's way past time to replace it.

as for problems with the admiral, i only do the lines when she isn't home. But she can always tell because the garage smells like Downey from the drying coils.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

if you have any canvas shoes that need washing, dump it in the machine as well. it'll come out great. i wash my lines in the washing machine too. just put it in a mash bag to prevent the lines from dropping in-between the drums.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*Washing lines*

I have used a washing machine to clean my running rigging at least once a year for many years, and I am always impressed with the amazingly high quality complex knots that this inanimate object can tie. It ties dozens of them in about twenty minutes that takes a stupid human (me) at least that long to undo.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here's my method.*

Here's my method

#1 Multiple mesh bags, one for each line.

#2 Front load washing machine

#3 Ivory Snow, Dreft or Woolite

#4 Warm setting & extra spin

#5 Extra wash cycle, same as above, but this time with NO soap!! You want to be sure ALL the soap is out of the lines or if it rains.........Slippery!!

#6 Remove, untangle and let air dry


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Very true...very true...



> #5 Extra wash cycle, same as above, but this time with NO soap!! You want to be sure ALL the soap is out of the lines or if it rains.........Slippery!!


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just for reference, I washed 200-feet of triple-stranded 5/8-inch nylon anchor rode and it managed to unravel itself in several locations. I now have a whole bunch of really long docklines! Ha.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

Now I know why that sign on the marina launderette said 'do not wash lines in these machines'....


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

I clean some things by dragging it behind the boat for a few miles. Then bring it aboard before we do any maneuvering. 
It all comes out sparkling white. That is if it was white in the first place.


----------



## Warren M. (Jun 3, 2006)

I lay my lines out on my driveway (or any hard surface) in long lazy loops. Then I walk back and forth with a 1700 psi powerwasher and spritz them. Really cleans up the lines, drives out the encrusted salt, and leaves them clean and soft. Very easy.


----------

